# Got me a new Saddam T-Shirt



## johnnyo (Jan 14, 2007)

I picked up a new Saddam T-shirt.
A bit tight around the neck, but it hangs well.


----------



## chris_harper (Jan 14, 2007)

rotflmao


----------

